# 97 Maxima Maintanence



## eonblue (May 19, 2004)

I just bought a 97 Maxima GXE and it is quite smooth and only has 35k miles on it. I already messed up by putting 87 octane gas in it. Is there anything else I should do to ensure maximum preformace/reliability? Fuel injector cleaner? Change spark plugs (for one reason or another there are not standard platinum plugs in there)? Is there anything that I should pay special attention to (that I wouldn't on any other car other than a Maxima)? Just some general tips on how you guys maintain your Maximas would be good. Thanks

-eon


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

No offense, but what's wrong with the thread you already have open?
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=57899


----------

